# why shoot .38 spl in a .357?



## armed_preacher (Nov 5, 2008)

I acquired a SW .357 mag which had in box with it about a hundred rounds of .38 spl. Now, I know the .38 ammo is perfectly acceptable to shoot in the .357.

My question is: Why have a .357 mag if you are shooting .38 spl? Why not just shoot .38 spl ammo in a .38 spl revolver??

The previous owner was a "reserve" deputy and it might be that he was given the .38 spl ammo for the job. But that's just a guess.

Any other ideas?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

cheaper


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

little softer too...


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

What they said :smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Less expensive for target practice and easier to find now.

:smt1099


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Because it is easier x 3.

Easier: 
On the gun.
On the shooter.
On the wallet.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Because I can.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

James NM said:


> Because it is easier x 3.
> 
> Easier:
> On the gun.
> ...


+1 for the above.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

so a person only has to buy 1 gun and a lot of versatility
i don't even understand why they still make 38special handguns
but that's just me because the atf data still indicates the 38spl only guns are big sellers


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

hideit said:


> i don't even understand why they still make 38special handguns


They are lighter and shorter (in the frame and cylinder) than magnum guns, makes them easier to conceal.



James NM said:


> Because it is easier x 3.
> 
> Easier:
> On the gun.
> ...


+1


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Go out and get you some 357 for your pistol and shoot some, at least half a box or so. Then you'll see why 38 special is shot instead of the 357 sometimes.


----------



## shootingftw (Jul 9, 2009)

Why not?


----------



## armed_preacher (Nov 5, 2008)

fiasconva said:


> Go out and get you some 357 for your pistol and shoot some, at least half a box or so. Then you'll see why 38 special is shot instead of the 357 sometimes.


Actually, I started out shooting the .357 cartridge. Then I thought... why all these .38 spls? Then I learned you could shoot both in the .357. I have no problems with the .357 cause I have big hands that fit the SW model 66 very well. I have more of a problem with my Taurus PT 745 Pro simply because it's harder to hold. I've come to learn that a good grip (hold) on a weapon is VERY important.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Your S&W model 66 is another reason to shoot 38's in a 357.

The 66 doesn't hold up well to a steady diet of 357's. You would be better served to shoot mostly 38's out of it.

S&W came out with the L frame (586/686) in 1980 to address the shortcomings of shooting 357's in the k frames. Of course if you don't shoot in much, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## armed_preacher (Nov 5, 2008)

James NM said:


> Your S&W model 66 is another reason to shoot 38's in a 357.
> 
> The 66 doesn't hold up well to a steady diet of 357's. You would be better served to shoot mostly 38's out of it.
> 
> S&W came out with the L frame (586/686) in 1980 to address the shortcomings of shooting 357's in the k frames. Of course if you don't shoot in much, it really doesn't matter.


No, don't shoot it a lot. Just enough to stay confident with it. What do you "doesn't hold up well?" What happens?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

armed_preacher said:


> No, don't shoot it a lot. Just enough to stay confident with it. What do you "doesn't hold up well?" What happens?


A steady diet of 357's can cause issues with cylinder timing and lockup.  Most prevalent is cutting or damage to the forcing cone. The 19/66 guns have a relatively thin forcing cone making them susceptible to damage with sustained 357 use.

The larger/heavier L frame, with its thicker forcing cone, have addressed these issues.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

armed_preacher said:


> I acquired a SW .357 mag which had in box with it about a hundred rounds of .38 spl. Now, I know the .38 ammo is perfectly acceptable to shoot in the .357.
> 
> My question is: Why have a .357 mag if you are shooting .38 spl? Why not just shoot .38 spl ammo in a .38 spl revolver??
> 
> ...


Depends on what you're doing. It's long been assumed that the .357 overpenetrates in urban areas. I'm revisiting that theory however since the ammo we have now is designed to stay in the body in spite of the caliber. That is, of course, if all your shots hit their target. Also, people with an aversion to recoil are happier with 38 + P.


----------



## montana mike (Sep 19, 2009)

*38/357*

my wife likes to shoot 38 in my security six i reload so mox nix to me. however when she practices she wll fire about 200 rds and gains confidence and accuracy with the weopon she carries.iload 38+p for her to carry these have about 3 times the power of 380's or 32 acp's that her girlfiends carry the point is she will go out and use the dang thing have fun become proficient with her carry gun S+w mod 10 .and therefore i am safer because in a bad situation I still can't shoot as good as 2.Mike PS 38spcl.is still by far the most reloaded round in the world non military of course.


----------



## montana mike (Sep 19, 2009)

montana mike said:


> my wife likes to shoot 38 in my security six i reload so mox nix to me. however when she practices she wll fire about 200 rds and gains confidence and accuracy with the weopon she carries.iload 38+p for her to carry these have about 3 times the power of 380's or 32 acp's that her girlfiends carry the point is she will go out and use the dang thing have fun become proficient with her carry gun S+w mod 10 .and therefore i am safer because in a bad situation I still can't shoot as good as 2.Mike PS 38spcl.is still by far the most reloaded round in the world non military of course.


practice,practice,practice,when your through pray to God you never have to use it!


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

Every now and then when I was teaching someone to shoot a larger caliber gun, the person would keep telling me that they were not anticipating recoil. So, I would load a couple of magnums and follow with a third .38. That really got the point across when they shot the dirt in front of the target.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

rfawcs said:


> Because I can.


Ding! Ding!!:anim_lol: We ave a Winner!!


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Because .38's are still awesome revolvers.....and as for .357's....cheaper to shoot for practice with .38's,
and when you are done with that....load it up with mags for carry or for nightstand duty....I do it all the time.


----------



## amd6547 (Sep 10, 2009)

I shoot a Ruger SP101 with a 3" barrel. I bought it to shoot 357magnum, and that is what I will mainly shoot in it. I have no problem with the recoil at all. Since I also own a S&W model 15 38spl, I probably will put a few 38's through the SP.
Thorough cleaning is needed when shooting 38spl in 357 revolvers. Fouling from the shorter 38 can cause difficulty loading, or hard extraction with the 357.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think you get the idea now.


----------



## armed_preacher (Nov 5, 2008)

WinM70 said:


> I think you get the idea now.


Oh Yeah


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

If you have a 357 why would you go out and buy a 38?
Having a 357 is like having two guns, two guns in one. You have an option of what you want to shoot from it. You have an option of what you want to spend on ammo.
The point is you have the choice of shooting either or. And with the government being the way they are and ammo prices being the way they are, it is good to be able to shoot lots of 38 for the practice, some 357 for the familiarity and then carry the 357 as CCW.


----------

